# Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

This schedule ****ing sucks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

This will be our toughest game to date. I can't wait.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

First real test. Their offense looks great, but the offense is truly horrific. I just hope some of the players who are having nightmareish shooting games, don't come alive against us and shoot lights out (which would mean our defense wasn't a fluke ).

Anyway, we're way deeper than them, especially with Battier not playing, so anything less than a win will be a disappointment.

p.s.: we're the Lakers though, not the Clippers, Cris. Did Basel write that? Must've been him. =)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*



Plastic Man said:


> p.s.: we're the Lakers though, not the Clippers, Cris. Did Basel write that? Must've been him. =)


*****! :biggrin:

I just hope Rafer Alston doesn't go off against us - I remember last year when he completely went off against the Lakers in the middle of their big winning streak. That was so ****ing frustrating.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

Yeah It was basel's fault. :smile:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

:basel:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

Lakers gonna lose this game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*



DaRizzle said:


> Lakers gonna lose this game


Boo!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*



DaRizzle said:


> Lakers gonna lose this game


:basel:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

So, I just watched the Boston game and McGrady is simply horrible on defense (probably has to do a lot with his knee, because he is slow as hell out there). He got consistantly burned by Ray Allen leaving his teammates out to dry. And since we live in the era of teams watching tapes I'm pretty sure we're going to see Kobe going at him a lot on Sunday. Artest is still a blackhole on offense, not hesitant to jack up ill-advised shots (although he does hit the occasional three) and their backourt (minus McGrady and Brooks) is horrible offensively. They are also not a very tall team and Yao has problems running the court.

All in all, they don't look too impressive and still seem to be searching for their game. Which is perfectly fine at this time of the year, because we're doing the same, but still. 

So, Kobe had better be in attack mode and the other guys should keep their eyes open and their hands ready.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

If our defense continues to hold teams under their averages and we show up offensively we got this.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

This is going to be a tough game. We have hardly played this week, and we havent played a good team in weeks. They will have to be focused and energetic in order to win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #5: Houston Rockets (3-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-0) [11/09/2008]*

Houston just lost on a miracle 3 by Brandon Roy. What a game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That was one of the craziest endings to a game I have ever seen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect us to come out fired up to pass our 1st big test. We haven't played anyone all season this should be a game we should be fired up to play. 

We should win and not win easily but solidly.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

anyone know of any links for this game....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It'll probably be on justin.tv.

I might miss some of this game, but not sure yet. We better come out prepared and take it to Houston.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Link!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

No Shane, Kobe will eat up Artest. I hate Rafer! Big test for Drew and the squad.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Like Basel said the game will be on justin.tv online as well.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here I am, just woke up. 

Let's go Lakers!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So Kobe on Artest to start the game. Look how much bigger Artest is lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What up Plastic!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe looking to get going early. Attack! hahahaha


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No zone tonight?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice! Pau and Drew are guna beat Yao and Scola down the court every-time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe with the block and Yao Ding.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

KObe!!! jesus ****ing christ! What a block!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice pass Rafer!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Whats up with all these poor passes wtf!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sloppy play by anyone not named Kobe. What the hell kind of basketball is this. Against the Rockets who looked sloppy the entire season themselves, no less. Meh.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

It's the ****ing schedule that's what it is. 1 game in 7 ****ing days.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher finally1


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Your game thread has more better than ours.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just attack the paint, Yao is slow. Kobe with the FTs, down by 11.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ariza needs to shave


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Of course, Alston looking like crap for the entire season and coming alive against us. Brooks with the three.. **** this.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG...we are just awful!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So far we are getting out-hustled and are making terrible decisions on offense which are leading to easy buckets for the Rockets. We need to settle down and pick it up on offense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

1. rebounds. No way should a team that only has two guys higher than 6'9 outrebound us,
2. turnovers. Too many lazy passes,
3. hitting a shot wouldn't hurt,
4. perhaps they should switch to that zone? This man to man is looking horrible so far.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We have the tallest front court in the NBA...and we are only using about 3 feet worth.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow what a ****ing ugly blazer Shane lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Embarrassing defense. I woke up for this ****?! Brooks with 11 points in less than 5 minutes. I repeat. Aaron Brooks.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good defense Sasha.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar isn't the starting PG of this club just yet. Horrible defense again.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew is oging to eat up Hayes.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew is going to eat up Scola.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope they are ashamed of themselves. Disgusting defense.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are just so bad at the line this year.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine is making jumpers of death.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar sleeps on defense again, thankfully Ariza saved him. And he fires up another early threepointer. Way to go, Jordan!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Some offensive rebounding, finally/ **** Brooks!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bynum is slow offensively. Anyone starting to worry about this yet?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We are finally waking up. Starting to hustle. Make ft dang it!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Pretty play by Lamar! Now if only we could stop Brooks...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bynum has to get the ball down lower. His positioning sucks.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Bynum is slow offensively. Anyone starting to worry about this yet?


I think in about 3-4 weeks he's going to finally start coming around. It's just too son for him IMO.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow Ariza is one of the big things were missing in the finals. Kobe almost dropped Yao like Starburry lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Penalty! Need to attack the paint!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ariza is a monster on defense!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher is playing some disgusting basketball tonight...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

****, Drew almost dunked on Yao lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That missed dunk would've been something.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yao with three fouls. Now it's the time for that inside out game. Scola is their tallest player and he's only 6'9.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sadly Bynum is showing our wing players how to shoot a damn free throw.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And theres' the lead!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I love how Ariza attack the boards.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

McLady is down.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I like this Landry character. Too bad we didn't make a play for him in the offseason.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

WTF kind of foul call was that?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm glad we decided to wake up and play some defense. We go into the half with a 50-48 lead.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice hustle Lamar! Only 19 points by the Rockets in hte 2nd quarter. Good defense, now let's keep this up! 

p.s.: I hope McGrady is okay.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good comeback. We had been playing like a team who hasn't played in a week...thanks to the NBA for the crappy scheduling this past week. Hopefully, we can keep it up in the 3rd.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eff the refs.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Vladeeee!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher needs to sit.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe putting on a clinic defensively and offensively!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kobe!!! Why is Bynum catching the ball at the arc??? Get down low Drew!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by Fish. Stay within the offense, surprisingly it works.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

jinxed.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Dammit, pull out derek fisher and put in Sasha. If you are going to be a chuckler, make your shots.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fish wanted that corner 3 lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish finished a shot in the paint! Stop the presses!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol So Kobe doesn't give it to Fish on the corner and makes a jumper on the fast break then Fish does it to Kobe the next trip down lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

How about Kobe's effort on defense, again? His primary covers 3-20 from the floor. Great stuff, I hope he keeps this up with the diminished scoring load he has to carry.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Come on Lakers. Need to keep that 20 + point differential going, don't want teams thinking they can win now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice pass by Kobe to Gasol.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

2 for 1 Lamar for 3, yee.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

gotta love Tmac choking


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

15 point quarter by the Rockets. Come on Lakers, put the pedal to the metal and let's finish this!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice picNroll


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We have to do a better job recognizing mismatches. With our height...we get lots of opportunities. VladRad is getting lots of looks...but isn't shooting.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Jumpers of death!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Whatever happened to Luther Head?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

S2theONIC said:


> Jumpers of death!


SICK jumpers of death!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Good job, guys! blow this one open.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice! We are catching fire!! FIYA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

At least Brooks is playing well.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol I meant, SICK JUMPERS OF DEATH!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol is eating up Scola! lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wooohooo!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> SICK jumpers of death!


I love Gasol!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

By the way, that was a terrible line-up R.Adelman had out there.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't tell what I enjoy more. This game turning into a blowout or Tmac getting schooled. Only thing better would be blowing out boston while Ray Allen gets punked.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar has played great offensively, but Brooks has been carving him up on defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine with a SICK runner of death.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

WAit, what?! Machine with a teardrop?!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

S2theONIC said:


> Machine with a SICK runner of death.


SICK change of words!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at calling Sasha a midget, right now there's little people pissed off watching the Laker game lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cris said:


> SICK change of words!


Our season is going to be filled with SICKNESS. So far it's looking good for this game and for the season.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, pay a visit to the General Board. In other news, Joe Johnson and Kobe equals, JJ might even eclipse him this season. Hahahaah, good stuff. 

Meanwhile the terror continues!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't beleive Yao can't elevate 5 inches off the floor.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...Yau walks every time he touches the ball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, oh, Kobe's not done yet.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So it looks like we are going to keep another team under 100, maybe even under 90. Our defense always kicks in after the 1st quarter which is pretty bad cause we won't be able to get away with that versus other teams. We looked awful in the 1st quarter.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bynum looking good @ the ft line tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Showtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Up 24! That point differential is still looking good.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He's legs are done. Kobe is done!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Up 27, Kobe wanted that 3 but Ariza got it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Time to pull the starters. What a dominating performance, wow.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

S2theONIC said:


> I can't beleive Yao can't elevate 5 inches off the floor.


come on, he's 7'6.. i doubt manute bol, george muresan or mark eaton really had hops either.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

5-0 baby. 32 points by the Rockets in the 2nd half. McGrady + Artest = 3/22 from the floor.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

That's what I've been talking about all last season.

You put Kobe and Ariza at the wing with Bynum in the middle and no one is going to score on us


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So far Kobe has shut down Roy and Artest. He helped out to keep Melo on check and the Clippers suck but he still **** down Mobley both times lol but Joe Johnson is almost as good as a defender as him in the general board, nice.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what a SICK victory!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

afobisme said:


> come on, he's 7'6.. i doubt manute bol or mark eaton really had hops either.


That is true, he was back tracking and not looking at the ball either so he was off balance.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i want boston... i wanna blow them out by 30+ points.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^You've got it all wrong. Kobe's edge on D almost makes him an equal to Joe Johnson. Hahahahaha. And all this after 5 played games. Incredible. Can't wait for March when everyone is salivating over Kobe again. He's apparently getting Tim Duncan syndrome - you know the "he's declining already?" mantra that starts every November.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cris said:


> what a SICK victory!


Lakers basketball, where SICK happens...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe for DPOY. That would be cool. I'm giving Kobe slight edge over gasol for player of the game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't know, Farmar and Ariza were impressive as well. How about we have a TEAM MVP for this game, because everyone contributed equally! Bynum held his own against Yao, the bench pulled us back in and the starters finished it off. And then the bench finished it off some more.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great second half for us all around. Now it's time to take our act on the road for a few. Let's keep it going!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Don't know, Farmar and Ariza were impressive as well. How about we have a TEAM MVP for this game, because everyone contributed equally! Bynum held his own against Yao, the bench pulled us back in and the starters finished it off. And then the bench finished it off some more.


I'm co-signing PlasticMan for this one. Our starters played good and the Rockets couldn't keep up with our bench.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are loaded my goodness our defense is suffocating, if we stay healthy you can forget it we're gonna be champs. 

I mean where do you start with this game the 2nd unit basically ignited us, were there 2 Ariza's out there. wow. 

I'm telling yall its gonna get ugly for teams against us.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's great watching games that are complete blow outs this year compared to to two to three years ago where every game went down to the wire.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

POTG is a tossup between Kobe, Pau, Ariza, and Farmar in my opinion. I really can't say who deserves it the most. Ariza might not have the statline, but without his play in the 2nd quarter this game might have gone in a completely different direction. Of course, the other three were instrumental in turning this one into a rout. What the hell, my vote is for Ariza. :yay:

The most impressive thing to me early this season hasn't been the blowouts or the wins on terrible shooting nights, it's been the cause of those things. And that's the defense. Wow, how impressive has this team been on that side of the ball? I hope they can keep this intensity up. Everyone is constantly swarming looking for on the ball steals of playing the passing lines, constantly trapping and giving everyone tough looks, and then when the opposition kicks out of the double team someone rushes him to close the opening down. One of the benefits of having so many capable players is the minutes can be shared to make sure defensive intensity is always at an optimum level. I'm loving it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

on FSN before the game, joe mcdonald was talking about how phil said this team so far seems to have that hunger and intensity that phil's team in chicago had.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This team is lookin very good right now....let's jus stay healthy...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Christ almighty I love this team. Unbeatable if they're healthy, unless Celtics trade for LeBron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome victory. Didn't start off well, but my God, what a great way to just rip their hearts out in the 4th quarter. We didn't let up one bit.

More votes for POTG, please. 

On to Dallas...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Bynum is slow offensively. Anyone starting to worry about this yet?


his hands are unusually bad too ...so far he's been looking like a kwame that can block shots


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaas said:


> POTG is a tossup between Kobe, Pau, Ariza, and Farmar in my opinion. I really can't say who deserves it the most. Ariza might not have the statline, but without his play in the 2nd quarter this game might have gone in a completely different direction. Of course, the other three were instrumental in turning this one into a rout. What the hell, my vote is for Ariza. :yay:
> 
> The most impressive thing to me early this season hasn't been the blowouts or the wins on terrible shooting nights, it's been the cause of those things. And that's the defense. Wow, how impressive has this team been on that side of the ball? I hope they can keep this intensity up. Everyone is constantly swarming looking for on the ball steals of playing the passing lines, constantly trapping and giving everyone tough looks, and then when the opposition kicks out of the double team someone rushes him to close the opening down. One of the benefits of having so many capable players is the minutes can be shared to make sure defensive intensity is always at an optimum level. I'm loving it.


Why don't you post here more often, Kaas?

Highlights, courtesy of jd2k.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not concerned with Bynum offensively for a couple of reasons. One, most of the passes thrown at him again were awful. Kobe's passes were horrible to him. Farmar seems to be the only one that can throw him a pass this season. I'm pretty sure once we get used to having two seven footers to look for, Bynums offensive numbers will go up a little more. 

The other reason I'm fine with Bynum not scoring is because defense is whats important. Between him and Ariza our two best defenders (consistently, hopefully Kobe will return worrying about the defense to), they can go without scoring the whole game as long as they keep playing the defense. 

Bynum's defense in the middle, along with Ariza on the perimeter is going to be the reason we win a title this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Kobe for DPOY. That would be cool. I'm giving Kobe slight edge over gasol for player of the game.


Kobe's defense was sweet tonight.

I wish he would go back to playing defense for an entire season. It's been a long time since he was a DPOY candidate.

He started out last year playing lock down defense. But around the allstar break ditched it. Maybe he was tired? With the minutes being reduced, and his need to score as much going down, hopefully he can keep the energy and get back to being an elite defender. Against Boston, he's going to have to play a higher level of defense than last year.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Why don't you post here more often, Kaas?
> 
> Highlights, courtesy of jd2k.


Gotta love the jd2k highlights. I don't even check the 5 second ESPN highlights anymore.

Slow start, hot finish. Good things seem to happen when Ariza comes in the game. Stu made a good point about Ariza. It seems like even when he has a so-so game, he makes an impact with his tenacity and just knows where to be on the court. He had some crucial boards and he knows when to cut. 

Gasol was so efficient. This team really needs to stop forgetting that he's in the line-up.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Another game another 29 pt victory!

Awesomeness.

POTG was gasol, hands down. 20 pts (70% shooting) /15 Reb/3 asst/3 Blks. Yeah great game. Ariza would be my 2nd choice. And Kobe, Farmar, Bynum after that. 

The slow first quarter is to be expected. Not enough games recently for the squad to stay in rhythm. Dont discount what Bynum did last night. He held Yao in check and still managed 3 blks and 2 steals. Ariza really came in and gave the team a boost. With Ariza and Kobe out on the perimeter and Bynum in the paint, it is going to be tough for other teams to score. I love the hustle all around

What else can you say about our defense? How about 13 steals, 10 blocks, 38% Opp FG%, and a 50-36 rebounding edge. Me likey.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Why don't you post here more often, Kaas?
> 
> Highlights, courtesy of jd2k.


I would love to, but I just never seem to have the time. I visit BBF daily, but usually I lurk because I do it as a break from studying/work. So it's not just the Laker's forum that I don't post enough in, but the entire site. My schedule is a bit lighter the next few weeks, so maybe I'll post some more. 

And the editing and video quality of those highlights are awesome. I watch them once in a while, but I need to turn it into a routine.

Back to the game. Even though I said Ariza deserves POTG, I don't think enough can be said about Pau's efficiency early in the season. He's picking his spots wisely and while his touches seem to be greatly reduced compared to the end of last season, you don't hear him saying one word about it. More impressive has been his much maligned rebounding. It's early so there's no guarantee this will last but he's tied for 4th in the league in rebounding and even more telling is his Rebound rate of 17.8. I hope he keeps it up.


----------

